# Money no object -- nicest CA TS??



## SDKath (Dec 30, 2007)

Hello.  My parents are looking to buy a TS and basically they can afford anything.  But they are extremely picky (read high maintenance  ).  Any thoughts on a REALLY upscale TS in CA someplace?  Preferrably Southern.  I have looked at Starwood and Ritz but am looking to see if there are other suggestions.  They are older so I think they would use the home resort most although I am sure they'd love to rent it out or trade it once in a while.

Thanks in advance,

Katherine in San Diego


----------



## CaliDave (Dec 30, 2007)

*Four Seasons Aviara*


----------



## LisaH (Dec 30, 2007)

Agreed! Although the Hyatt timeshares (Carmel, Lake Tahoe) also come to mind...


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 30, 2007)

I misread the title to this thread.   I thought you were asking for the nicest *CATS.*  As in "house cats."  Money no object, makes for an darned expensive kitty!  LOL!  :hysterical: 

Sheesh,
Dave


----------



## Quimby4 (Dec 30, 2007)

Definetly The *Four Seasons Aviara *in Carlsbad !!!


----------



## applegirl (Dec 30, 2007)

From what I've read, the Four Season's in Carlsbad is probably the nicest. I've  stayed at the Hyatt in Carmel and it is very upscale and nice too. But that area doesn't have the most desirable weather, so I can't imagine buying there.

-Janna


----------



## SDKath (Dec 31, 2007)

Thanks.  We live about 10 miles from Carlsbad so my parents are not really interested in that area since they can stay with us for free.  Carmel I just looked at and looks lovely.  Any other thoughts?  Any in Santa Barbara or Monterey area?

Thanks, K


----------



## Carmel85 (Dec 31, 2007)

Any and ALL Hyatt resorts in California...Lake Tahoe(incline village), Carmel,Northstar (lake tahoe)...

Hyatt is working on a few other place in California but nothing final yet.

Carmel Highlands Inn is a beautiful area some if not the best of the coast line California has to offer.  Yes I live here in Monterey/Carmel all my life!!!

Buy Hyatt and buy now before Hyatt brings on new resorts and it will cost more!!!

The Four Seasons Aviara in Carlsbad is the BEST if you want to be in the South until Hyatt gets there if they get through the California Coastal Commission!!! I still think the Four Seasons will have Hyatt beat either way!


----------



## johnmfaeth (Dec 31, 2007)

If money is no object, why buy a timeshare? Instead stay in top luxury hotels and avoid the commitment, capital expenditure, hassles and risks.

That's what the truly wealthy do.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Dec 31, 2007)

johnmfaeth said:


> If money is no object, why buy a timeshare? Instead stay in top luxury hotels and avoid the commitment, capital expenditure, hassles and risks.
> 
> That's what the truly wealthy do.




I agree...however, they may really be Destination Club candidates.


Check out 
High Country Club
Exclusive Resorts
Ultimate Resort
BelleHavens
Quintess
Private Escapes


----------



## Mary W (Jan 1, 2008)

*San Francisco?*

If monty is no object, how about the newFairmont Heritage Place at Ghirardelli Square in San Francisco?  They are now selling 1/10 ownership in two and three bedroom condominiums.  Or maybe the Ritz-Carlton Club San Francisco?


----------



## funtime (Jan 1, 2008)

I would buy into the Hyatt System including at Lake Tahoe.  They would love the Hyatts nationwide and I think it provides great value for the money.  Funtime


----------



## Bill4728 (Jan 1, 2008)

Since you're looking for a SoCal TS and don't want the San Diego area, then the clear choose is the Marriott in Newport coast. It is a great resort, cost about $13K for a spring week and $18K for a Summer/Fall week.

(Since assumes that you don't want the greater Palm Springs area. There are many really nice TS there. )


----------



## ricoba (Jan 1, 2008)

I agree with John.  

If money were no object, I would probably always stay at deluxe/presidential suite at a 5*/diamond hotel, with a full range of staff that are on call 24/7 to meet my every whim! 

My problem is that money is an object!  So we are a happy timeshare family.


----------



## mamadot (Jan 1, 2008)

I second Newport Coast Villas.


----------



## labguides (Jan 1, 2008)

Marriott Grand Residence in Tahoe.


----------



## Denise L (Jan 1, 2008)

If money were no object, I would rent instead of buying.  It's easier and you don't have to plan 18-13-12 months out to get the week you want at 6am in the morning, no maintenance fees going up, no hassles, lenient cancellation policies, etc.  

If they absolutely must buy, do they like sun or snow? Giant or boutique-like?  Hyatt might eventually have a presence in SoCal, though it will take awhile. If they like Disney  , the Grand Californian Villas are under construction (but not for sale yet).  Newport Coast Villas are nice, but they'd need to buy two weeks to get the 13-month booking window.  It seems like most of SoCal's timeshares are in Carlsbad, right in your neck of the woods!


----------



## SDKath (Jan 1, 2008)

Thank you for all of the suggestions.  I think they want to buy because it "forces" them to have a vacation each year.  Money I am sure is a bit of an object because I looked at some of the really upscale programs suggested above (Exclusive Resorts...) and they were $200,000 membership plus $1500/night.  EEEEEKKK.  Not something they can or would go for. 

Also, they want a kitchen.  That's a big problem in most hotels.  Plus they eventually want to Deed it to us.  Yaaay.  So I am looking at the suggestions you all posted.    Thank you!  K


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Jan 2, 2008)

SDKath said:


> Thank you for all of the suggestions.  I think they want to buy because it "forces" them to have a vacation each year.  Money I am sure is a bit of an object because I looked at some of the really upscale programs suggested above (Exclusive Resorts...) and they were $200,000 membership plus $1500/night.  EEEEEKKK.  Not something they can or would go for.
> 
> Also, they want a kitchen.  That's a big problem in most hotels.  Plus they eventually want to Deed it to us.  Yaaay.  So I am looking at the suggestions you all posted.    Thank you!  K



Well, you did post that money was no object and Exclusive Resorts would fit people with that description.

You might want to consider High Country Club or Ultimate Resort as a mch less expensive destination club.

Otherwise, I think fractional properties offer much better accomidations than timeshares.


----------



## johnmfaeth (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Katherine,

I would suggest that they put you on the deed from day one and have "survivorship" so that the property transfers without probate upon their eventual passing. If they are doing well, a trust may be a worthwhile estate planning vehicle for "holding" the timeshare and again avoiding probate down the road.

Hate to bring up depressing topics, but now is the time to include such things in their planning.

If not being done already, sitdowns with their accountant and attorney are in order IMHO.

John


----------



## linmcginn (Jan 2, 2008)

How about the Ritz Carlton Club in San Francisco?
www.ritzcarltonclub.com/ritz-carlton-luxury-destinations/san-francisco


----------



## SDKath (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you for the great advice.  Believe it or not, my dad just went through a 4 vessel bypass less than a month ago.  When I asked him a week before if he had things in "order" he said no.  He doesn't believe in depressing thoughts and would appreciate if I stayed more up beat about his health too.   THen he proceeded to tell me that if he should pass, I could always "hire a detective" to get his papers together and figure out his accounts, finances, etc.  TALK about major denial!  A sit down is definitely indicated.  Sigh.  




johnmfaeth said:


> Hi Katherine,
> 
> I would suggest that they put you on the deed from day one and have "survivorship" so that the property transfers without probate upon their eventual passing. If they are doing well, a trust may be a worthwhile estate planning vehicle for "holding" the timeshare and again avoiding probate down the road.
> 
> ...


----------



## carlrocky (Jan 2, 2008)

The TUG RATINGS show the Four Seasons as BEST TIMESHARE anywhere!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ive been, and I agree.


----------



## SDKath (Jan 2, 2008)

FOur Seasons Aviara specifically or all Four Seasons?  THx.  KL



carlrocky said:


> The TUG RATINGS show the Four Seasons as BEST TIMESHARE anywhere!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ive been, and I agree.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jan 4, 2008)

SDKath said:


> FOur Seasons Aviara specifically or all Four Seasons?  THx.  KL



Both the 4 Season in SD county and the one in AZ are in the top ten of all TSs. The other 4 season resorts are not "by the week TSs" but fractionals which require a multiple week purchase.


----------



## Ambo (Jan 6, 2008)

*Marriott Newport Coast*

"Newport Coast Villas are nice, but they'd need to buy two weeks to get the 13-month booking window."

Denise - I was looking at potentially buying at Marriott Newport Coast re-sale, but don't have much experience w/ Marriott's yet.  What do you mean that you'd need to buy 2 weeks in order to book 13 months out?


----------



## Denise L (Jan 6, 2008)

Ambo said:


> Denise - I was looking at potentially buying at Marriott Newport Coast re-sale, but don't have much experience w/ Marriott's yet.  What do you mean that you'd need to buy 2 weeks in order to book 13 months out?



Since I don't own Marriott, I can only relate what I have read on the Marriott board, which is that if you own one week, you can book at 12 months out. If you own two weeks (must be the same season, I think), you can book as early as 13 months out.  At Newport Coast Villas, this sounds like it is especially important because the Platinum season is so long, and most people try to get the three summer months. So what I was referring to is that if you didn't own two weeks, it might be difficult to get the exact week that you wanted if it was during the summer. This would be my case if I were to buy Marriott, which is one reason why I don't own one (yet).


----------



## luv2vacation (Jan 6, 2008)

johnmfaeth said:


> Hi Katherine,
> 
> I would suggest that they put you on the deed from day one and have "survivorship" so that the property transfers without probate upon their eventual passing.
> John



We did this with our most recent TS purchase (DVC) and we are only in our mid-40's.  Wish I had thought to do it for all of our TS purchases.


----------



## Denise L (Jan 6, 2008)

luv2vacation said:


> We did this with our most recent TS purchase (DVC) and we are only in our mid-40's.  Wish I had thought to do it for all of our TS purchases.



Can this be done with children's names or only adult children?


----------



## johnmfaeth (Jan 6, 2008)

Minors can not be put on a deed as they can not directly own property. One workaround is a trust situation.


----------



## Barbeque (Jan 6, 2008)

Another Idea the Balboa Bay Club in Newport   Not exactly a timeshare but maybe a membership and staying there if money is no object.  ????????????


----------



## John Cummings (Jan 8, 2008)

johnmfaeth said:


> If money is no object, why buy a timeshare? Instead stay in top luxury hotels and avoid the commitment, capital expenditure, hassles and risks.
> 
> That's what the truly wealthy do.



I definitely agree with you on that one. I am not one of the truly wealthy but we are spending far more of our time in luxury hotels and less in timeshares which is why we sold one of our timeshares recently and will probably sell our other one in a year or two.

The Montage Resort in Laguna Beach is a pretty nice luxury non-timeshare resort with awesome ocean views and right next to the beach.


----------

